# adoption and pets



## karenuk (Aug 17, 2003)

hi
have any of you got pets and gone through adoption,we have a westie and she is a lovely dog but go,s mad when anyone comes to the door and she has a loud bark,so really worried when we  have the sw to visit that she will think that she is a problem and that will end our adoption journey right there.
We do already have a 2 year old son born after 3 ivf attempts using egg donation,so hopefully sw will see our dog is ok with him many thanks 
karen


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Karen

I'm just gate-crashing here, I'm so I hope you dont mind!   I dont have any experience of adoption so I cant give you any concrete information, but I dont think you have anything to worry about hun.   Animals are a massive part of children's lives, they teach them to give and receive love and they teach them responsibility.  I dont know how old a child you are planning to adopt but if it is a child rather than a baby I would imagine your little westie would be a huge asset!    She will break-down barriers so much more easily than a human can!

Try not to worry hun, I'm sure once the sw sees how much your son loves her and that she settles down the sw will be fine.

The very best of luck in your journey Hunny, I hope your dreams come true   

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Karen
Our LA asked aboutpets at the IV and as we have 2 cats they don't want to know anymore details.  Apparently dogs have to be 'interviewed' to make sure they are safe but I wouldn't worry about your Westie.  A lot of dogs bark when someone comes to the door and then settle down afterwards.  Yours is obviously well behaved, trusted dog otherwise you wouldn't have him with a baby/toddler around.  I'm sure if they could, my cats would bark at the door, instead they just run for cover or fly out the cat flap!
Good luck
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

When we initially started out adoption journey we had two Labradors & although very well behaved and trained really well, one of them would get so excited he would jump up in the air to say hello to you! 

Our SW had a dog of her own & never said they were a problem.

We did how ever keep the dogs separate until the meetings were over and then allowed them to come and say hello.

Once we had been matched and our DS FM came to visit us she thought the size of the dogs would be a problem for DS as he was use to a small dog.  It was only ever his FM who thought the dogs were a problem and my lovely DH soon shown the FM how well behaved and well trained they were and she changed her mind! 

Sadly one of our dogs 4 months ago and our DS SW has just found out and she was really saddened by it all.

Don't worry, I'm sure you will be fine!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Karen

Like Andrea we had two dogs at the start of our process.  Our SW could see they were big softees.  Like yours they bark loudly when someone comes to the door, but once they realise there is no threat they disappear and soon start snoring.  The SW could see they were a big part of our family but we were asked the question about what we would do if our adoptive child became allergic or would not settle with them.

Luckily we haven't had that problem and to see them take them for a walk is great.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

we also have 2 dogs, one a collie cross and she is a bit mad when people first come in (jumps about a lot) our sw never saw the dogs as a problem and although we were asked questions about our dogs at panel there was no problems

hope this has helped

pam xx


----------



## TryingTrace (Oct 31, 2006)

I will keep my fingers crossed for u, we didnt have a good SW and was refused on our first visit and was told the reason was because we was to young and that we should consider getting rid of our dog ( who is the most soppy dog u would ever meet and adores my 6 month old niece) and our cats, because our SW didnt like the idea od a child crawling round on a floor where there was a litter tray (which is in a cupboard with a catflap on it !!!! ) and where a dog is walking around

I know it sounds like im being negative, im not in anyway, from what i have heard my SW was a one off, and i wish u all the lcuk in the world


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

TryingTrace

I've just read your post and was flabbergasted to read your SW told you that you were to young to adopt and the reasons she gave you.  Not all SW are like that & I would if you are still interested in adoption ask for a second opinion.

I don't know how old you are BUT their are some young adopters on here, I was 30 when we adopted our DS and I would say that was young but there are younger than me.

Sorry you had such a bad experience.

superal


----------



## TryingTrace (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Superal 

yep we did have a bad experence and might try again, but ask for a different SW, we are 27 and have been together 6 years, so we was a bit shocked when we was told we was too young. 
Im just glad other people havent had the problems we had


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hi honey. we have a very over excited springer who sounds like he is going to kill whoever taps at the door, jumps around like a loony, burps and farts like a trooper and insisted on licking our sw's feet for hours. she fell in love with him and now has one of her own! ( a dog, not a mad springer!)- it went a long way for us having harry. everyone involved thought dd would love having a dog (which she does) her sw has a dog herlself. if you keep their feeding and (pooing) areas clean, if your dogs are fairly obedient and in good health, you should have nothing to worry about. they are more concerned about some of the larger or aggressive breeds or if you have more than two (then apparently they think they can develop a pack mentality)

good luck with it and trust me i have a VERY loud dog!
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya
i think what everyone else has said has probably reassured you that your dog wont be a problem in your adoption application but i'll just add my 2 pence worth
our dog was only 6 months when we started our homestudy, he was extremely bouncy and still very much a puppy..was (and still is sometimes ) a terrible jumper and still quite puppy-nippy too back then. i was terrified he would jump up and nip the sw. the first few visits we kept him in the kitchen and bribed him with chews to keep him quiet and only let the sw as far as the lounge  gradually we introduced him and i have to say he was perfect the first time he met her, for a brief minute or 2 lol..he must have known he had to be good. she thought he was adorable  and seemed impressed by my tales of dog training classes and me demonstrating how i disciplined him (hopefully she was thinking it showed i might be able to use consistent discipline with a child )
we had to fill in a dog questionnaire where i stretched the truth a teeeny bit, trying to give some leeway as he was still a pup and not fully trained. to be honest i could have written anything, she didnt ask any questions about my answers...
these days he has progressed to barking at the door, a habit which i am trying to discourage  and last time she visited he leapt at the door barking quite ferociously when she knocked and then nearly pulled me over when i tried to stop him running out 
I'm sure your dog will be fine and i'm certain that tryingtrace's experience was a very rare occurance!

kj x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Do you know what...
I had to laugh when we had to fill out a questionaire about our dog!!....im just glad they didnt expect the dog to do it!

We always had our dog in the same room when having the homestudy.....but I must admit that when we went to panel there was one lady "very well known for her comments!"....said that maybe the dog should sleep downstairs rather than on our bed as she felt is might be a danger to our child......
Everyone laughed when my dh turned round and said "no offence but he is a 12 year old dog with no teeth, he is fine".....

So thats how it stayed, he is part of our family and want him to be a part of it...

Im sure you will be fine!

Natsxx


----------

